# Kindle Book Extremes



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure that, like myself, everyone has several books on their Kindle at once.  What are the two most different books on your Kindle?  I think mine would be  Twilight and Don Quixote.  

rla1996


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

I think mine would be "Rome 1960: The Olympics That Changed the World" and the entire Stephanie Plum bounty hunter series (with the exception of #14 of course).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have such a variety of books/genres on my Kindle and there are so many that are extreme opposites that it was hard to pick, but I think these will do!

_Peace with God: The Secret Happiness _ by Billy Graham and _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _ by Douglas Adams


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty (don't ask)
Designing Forms for Microsoft Office or if no reference books allowed
Queste - Septimus Heap #4


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> I'm sure that, like myself, everyone has several books on their Kindle at once. What are the two most different books on your Kindle? I think mine would be Twilight and Don Quixote.
> 
> rla1996


I have those 2 on mine too!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Probably best example I can come up with is Storm from the Shadows (the latest Honor Harrington book) and either Little Women, Emma or the Bobbsey Twins books.  I love free books.......

Katiekat


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Snowflower and the Secret Fan
vs
The complete library of HP Lovecraft


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Concubine by Nora Lofts

Finnish Legends


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Stand

Huckleberry Finn

Linda


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ummm the Holy Bible NIV and Twilight.   



Theresam


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Foundation Trilogy

The Partnership


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

"The Drunkard's Walk: How Randomness  Rules Our Lives" by Leonard Mlodinow  (Seems to now be missing from the Kindle Store)

and

"Long Rifle: A Sniper's Story in Iraq and Afghanistan"  by Joe LeBleu

or maybe

"Darwin The Voyage of the Beagle" Harvard Classics Volume XXIX  (mobileread.com)

and 

"Old Man's War" by John Scalzi


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Katiekat - did you find the bobbsey twins books free?  Where

My two extremes would probably Free Range Chickens and Anna Karenina ( I said I had it, not that I plan on reading it anytime soon)


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

The Wall Street Journal vs Lady Chatterley's Lover?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

vg said:


> Katiekat - did you find the bobbsey twins books free? Where
> 
> My two extremes would probably Free Range Chickens and Anna Karenina ( I said I had it, not that I plan on reading it anytime soon)


I have those 2 as well...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy Bible and most of H.P. Lovecraft's work.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Glass Castle and Moby Dick


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

What Customers Want: Using Outcome-Driven Innovation to Create Breakthrough Products and Services 

and

The Communist Manifesto (Marx)


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

vg said:


> Katiekat - did you find the bobbsey twins books free? Where


Yep, they were all free. I think it was manybooks under "Young Readers." They're Alphabetized by book title under categories, or you can look them up by the author Laura Lee Hope. I also got a lot of the Oz books and the color fairy books (The Red Fairy Book, The Blue Fairy Book, etc.) I'm still going through them all, there are WAY too many books to go through!

Katiekat


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

The King James Bible a la KB

and

The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty

God I feel dirty >.<


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow - I used to have the Red Fairy Book too!  I'm gonna have to check these out - thanks!

I can return to my youth....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

"Tao Te Ching" by Laozi (its the teachings of Taoism)

and its opposite to

All my supernatural/vampire related books


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am not quite sure I am following this game...how about *All I Can Bare: My Life in the Gay Strip Clubs of Washington DC* and *Stolen Innocence*. Does that work?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Three Cups of Tea

Free Acupressure Guide for Relieving Hangovers (comes in handy around the holidays  )

Nemo


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Audition  A Memoir    by  Barbara Walters

Geronimo  Story of his life  by  Geronimo


----------



## LyndaC (Nov 5, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> The King James Bible a la KB
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I have _He Chose the Nails: What God did to Win Your Heart_ and _Mac's Law_ by Sarah McCarty

What I want to know, is where did you find an electronic version of The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty?!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Complete works of Peter Shakespeare and
The Tale of William Rabbit.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

The Devil in the White City and a couple of _very _ trashy romance novels!


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

LyndaC said:


> I have _He Chose the Nails: What God did to Win Your Heart_ and _Mac's Law_ by Sarah McCarty
> 
> What I want to know, is where did you find an electronic version of The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty?!


I don't think I'm allowed to share that info publicly on the boards but I'd be happy to e-mail you a copy if that's allowed?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to share that info publicly on the boards but I'd be happy to e-mail you a copy if that's allowed?


Reminder: Kindleboards does not permit discussion of 'hacking' DRM or distribution of illegally obtained e-books.

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes ma'am!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> The King James Bible a la KB
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Could be worse. I have a selection of childrens books, and a selection of victorian erotica on Saint-Germain.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

KJV Bible & Dead Until Dark

(jim, play nice  )

C


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Doc Savage: Man of Bronze

and

War and Peace


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Doc Savage: Man of Bronze
> 
> and
> 
> War and Peace


I love Doc Savage!! Did you get this from Amazon or elsewhere??


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love Doc Savage!! Did you get this from Amazon or elsewhere??


Unfortunately, Amazon doesn't have them yet and they are not in the public domain (the family still has the rights). But there is a vendor who sells a CD with the entire series included for $6.27. They are in pdf format (no DRM), so you need to email them to Amazon for conversion or use something like Mobipocket Creator (my choice) to convert.

_--link removed--_


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike!  I ordered it!! Shhh, don't tell Larry!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^ Angela and Mike:  You two really supporting people who profit from illegal bootleg book sales?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Angela and Mike: You two really supporting people who profit from illegal bootleg book sales?


I looked at the eBay seller's site, and he/she claims to be licensed to distribute these works. If you can prove otherwise, let me know and I will delete the link.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I looked at the eBay seller's site, and he/she claims to be licensed to distribute these works. If you can prove otherwise, let me know and I will delete the link.


This is perhaps the most professional of the many, many references to this I could find.

http://news.findlaw.com/andrews/bt/int/20060606/20060606advance.html

Publisher Conde Nast later *did* win their lawsuit.

A little background: Blackmask.com was a publisher of paperbacks and e-books that were "in the public domain." Blackmask asserted that Lester Dent's family and Conde Nast had not renewed the Doc Savage copyrights, allowing them access to the books.

The court said otherwise. The judgment bankrupted Blackmask.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did some research and removed the link. It _appears_ that Conde Nast continues to hold copyright on these works, despite their lack of wanting to actually publish them.

Please note that the eBay site does specifically claim that they hold license to distribute these works. Without research, any person wishing to purchase these items would be swayed by that claim, as well as eBay's allowing them to sell on their site. Frankly, I'm still not 100% certain that this site has not purchased the rights from Conde Nast to publish these works, nor am I certain this site is related to Blackmask, which is back in business under another name, but have deleted the link just in case.

Please, everyone, refrain from posting to other members that they are promoting illegal works. You have no way of knowing if it is just an honest mistake. Just report the post, along with any pertinent information you might have, and the mods will sort it out.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Angela and Mike: You two really supporting people who profit from illegal bootleg book sales?


The seller clearly states that they are licensed.

Being somewhat familiar with the "Blackmask fiasco" long before this post exchange, when I purchased my copy of the CD I checked with both ebay and the seller and they claim that they are NOT related to Blackmask and that their claim to be licensed to distribute these works is legit. I have no evidence that these sales are "illegal bootlegs", in fact most of the evidence is to the contrary. I am very much opposed to illegal distribution of any author's works and would not have purchased this CD set if I knew that the seller was not legit.

The very fact that these books have been, and are continuing to be, sold in a very open manner, both on eBay and in the sellers internet storefront also lends credence that they are properly licensed. The seller is not a fly-by-night with a single product, but sells a wide variety of CD texts through that same store front. Seems to me that after over a year (at a minimum, since that is how long ago I purchased my copy) if no one has complained about their legality or lack thereof, especially after the lawsuit, then probably no one has a concern or legitimate claim otherwise.

The bottom line is that, unless one wants to hire a lawyer and delve deeply into the legalities of such things, then one should feel comfortable accepting clear, definitive statements by sellers when made openly and in an above board manner. In no way can one construe my actions as "supporting people who profit from illegal bootleg book sales".

pidgeon92,
My comments above notwithstanding, removal of the link is fine with me. I support any and all moderator actions 100%. Comments above are designed to address the idea that I would knowingly support "illegal bootleg" copies of anything. Suggestions that I would do such a thing is troubling. Thank you for your clarifying post above.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

The Lust Lizard Of Melancholy Cove

                    and

          Gone For A Soldier


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I looked at the eBay seller's site, and he/she claims to be licensed to distribute these works. If you can prove otherwise, let me know and I will delete the link.


I read the seller's site as well and based on claim stated that they were licensed to sell I made my purchase. If I had not felt comfortable with that statement, I would not have purchased.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> The King James Bible a la KB
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I have the Sleeping Beauty series also, but I think Isabella would burst into flames if those were in the same list as the Bible!


----------

